# Rafer Alston is one of the dumbest players I've ever seen



## sherwin (Mar 21, 2005)

Seriously, can we waive him?


----------



## Dream Hakeem (Apr 20, 2006)

No

Trade him for Jerome James


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Yea, he is pretty stupid (extreme lack of basketball IQ), but he's the best PG we have. While it's nauseating to see him make decisions down the stretch, we need one good ball-handler on the court outside of McGrady and he's going to be the guy for some time.


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

Alston is alright. He is maybe top 10 point guard in the league. Who are we going to get? Steve Nash? Jason Kidd? Alston can do the job and that's all we need.


----------



## PriceIsWright (Oct 11, 2006)

Dean the Master said:


> Alston is alright. He is maybe top 10 point guard in the league. Who are we going to get? Steve Nash? Jason Kidd? Alston can do the job and that's all we need.


I heard Rafer got a 750 on the SAT's .... total


----------



## AZNoob (Jan 21, 2006)

PriceIsWright said:


> I heard Rafer got a 750 on the SAT's .... total


1. Nothing to do with his basketball skills
2. LMAO!!


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

I don't understand why his decision-making seems to get so much worse in the fourth quarter.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

PriceIsWright said:


> I heard Rafer got a 750 on the SAT's .... total


it could be worse. i know a kid that got a 430. he forgot to fill in his scantron til the very end. :rofl:


----------



## AZNoob (Jan 21, 2006)

Hakeem said:


> I don't understand why his decision-making seems to get so much worse in the fourth quarter.


Maybe something snaps in his mind in the 4th when the Rockets seem likely to win the game...


----------



## Kapitalistsvin (Mar 30, 2006)

Dean the Master said:


> Alston is alright. He is maybe top 10 point guard in the league. Who are we going to get? Steve Nash? Jason Kidd? Alston can do the job and that's all we need.


Come on... Derek Fisher is a better PG, Earl Watson.


----------



## CrackerJack (Jul 2, 2005)

troy bell, tierre brown anyone?


----------



## darkballa (Sep 19, 2003)

Alston is one of those PGs who doesnt want a double figure salary and that's hard to find. Alston just needs to clean up his late 4th quarter act. Maybe when its late in the 4th maybe we can have luther head at shooting guard and have mcgrady bring the ball up. Anyways, like i said, alston is good and cheap and can do everything he just bogs down late in the 4th.


----------



## Legend-Like (Mar 25, 2006)

He maybe dumb (i dont think hes dumb) but he cam get the job done. He pushs the ball up the floor well.


----------



## 4ever_bball_fan (Aug 5, 2004)

He played way too many minutes for my thinking last night. Then JVG would pull him for a couple, and throw him back in there. Didn't see the fourth quarter, so I can't say what happened then, but he looked somewhat overwhelmed at times to me.


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

Guys, the name is Bob Sura and last night before the game they said Bob is starting to work out really hard and play with some contact. Sura said that he really thinks he can come back and be productive In January.

If this is true then two things will happen.

1. Rafer falls to number 2 on the PG depth chart.
2. We can play Bob in the 4th quarter of close games.

Side note: Big ups to Luther Head. He is doing an admiral job playing PG in spurts.


----------



## sherwin (Mar 21, 2005)

its not just 4th quarter. Fast break. finishing. shot clock. DUMB DUMB DUMB


----------



## darkballa (Sep 19, 2003)

i highly disagree with the latter post. He's fine but down the stretch he falters and his decision making takes a dive.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

darkballa said:


> Alston is one of those PGs who doesnt want a double figure salary and that's hard to find. .


What exactly does this mean??????

Hey, I could get a bigger contract, but I don't want that, so I'll just play dumb....


----------



## I Ball (May 30, 2006)

Rafer isn't dumb he pushes the ball very well he makes every one run he controls the game but the only problem he got is bad shooting decision


----------



## Pasha The Great (Apr 9, 2005)

its not bad shooting decisions it just that every now and then he'll do something stupid and will cause a turnover. but most of the time i think he is pretty productive and good the team. 

i think VSPAN deserves some playing time, once he gets used to the NBA i think he'd be of better use to us than rafer is.


----------



## I Ball (May 30, 2006)

Pasha The Great said:


> its not bad shooting decisions it just that every now and then he'll do something stupid and will cause a turnover. but most of the time i think he is pretty productive and good the team.
> 
> i think VSPAN deserves some playing time, once he gets used to the NBA i think he'd be of better use to us than rafer is.



Yes You're right VSPAN needs to get some playing time, and i like rafer coming off the bench better than starting

i remember him coming off the bench when he was playing for the heat, and he used to play well


----------



## edyzbasketball (Nov 16, 2005)

I've watched some recent videos of Alston(thank God for streaming, YouTube and fast connection...) and I can tell that he's a basic->good player. He can get the job done, but he also can make some huge mistakes that will cost us.


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)




----------

